# Moving to the Big Island, Hawaii



## Thyrkill (Apr 4, 2005)

I plan on moving to the Big Island over the summer and wanted to know if there is any gaming out there. I don't know of any gaming stores in Kona but I believe there is on in Hilo. 

Matt


----------

